# [Solved] wierd amavis/spamassassin issues

## paintcheck200

So here is the deal, upgrading from amavisd-new 2.3 to 2.4 on a new box x86_64

SA Version mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.3  on old and new

I have 3 custom rules in a file /etc/mail/spamassassin/customscore.cf as follows

```

score URIBL_JP_SURBL 3.2

score URIBL_WS_SURBL 3.2

score URIBL_OB_SURBL 3.2

```

Issue is

```
spamassassin --lint

[12229] warn: config: warning: score set for non-existent rule URIBL_JP_SURBL

[12229] warn: config: warning: score set for non-existent rule URIBL_OB_SURBL

[12229] warn: config: warning: score set for non-existent rule URIBL_WS_SURBL

[12229] warn: lint: 3 issues detected, please rerun with debug enabled for more information

```

Debug below

```
spamassassin --lint --debug

[12244] dbg: logger: adding facilities: all

[12244] dbg: logger: logging level is DBG

[12244] dbg: generic: SpamAssassin version 3.1.3

[12244] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.

[12244] dbg: util: running in taint mode? no

[12244] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[12244] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[12244] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[12244] dbg: message: added part, type: text/plain

[12244] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[12244] dbg: dns: is Net::DNS::Resolver available? yes

[12244] dbg: dns: Net::DNS version: 0.57

[12244] dbg: diag: perl platform: 5.008008 linux

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: MIME::Base64, version 3.07

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: HTML::Parser, version 3.54

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: DB_File, version 1.814

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::DNS, version 0.57

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::SMTP, version 2.29

[12244] dbg: diag: module not installed: Mail::SPF::Query ('require' failed)

[12244] dbg: diag: module not installed: IP::Country::Fast ('require' failed)

[12244] dbg: diag: module not installed: Razor2::Client::Agent ('require' failed)

[12244] dbg: diag: module not installed: Net::Ident ('require' failed)

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::INET6, version 2.51

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::SSL, version 0.97

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: Time::HiRes, version 1.86

[12244] dbg: diag: module not installed: DBI ('require' failed)

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: Getopt::Long, version 2.35

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: LWP::UserAgent, version 2.033

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: HTTP::Date, version 1.47

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: Archive::Tar, version 1.29

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Zlib, version 1.04

[12244] dbg: diag: module installed: Digest::SHA1, version 2.11

[12244] dbg: ignore: using a test message to lint rules

[12244] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules pre files

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v312.pre

[12244] dbg: config: using "/usr/share/spamassassin" for sys rules pre files

[12244] dbg: config: using "/usr/share/spamassassin" for default rules dir

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/10_misc.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/11_gentoo.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_advance_fee.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_anti_ratware.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_body_tests.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_compensate.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_dnsbl_tests.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_drugs.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_fake_helo_tests.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_head_tests.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_html_tests.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_meta_tests.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_net_tests.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_phrases.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_porn.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_ratware.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_uri_tests.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/23_bayes.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_accessdb.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_antivirus.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_body_tests_es.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_body_tests_pl.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_dcc.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_dkim.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_domainkeys.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_hashcash.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_pyzor.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_razor2.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_replace.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_spf.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_textcat.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_uribl.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_de.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_fr.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_it.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_nl.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_pl.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_pt_br.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/50_scores.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_awl.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_dkim.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_spf.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_subject.cf

[12244] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules dir

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_adult.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_bayes_poison_nxm.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_evilnum0.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_evilnum1.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj0.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj1.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj_eng.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header0.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header1.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header_eng.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_highrisk.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html0.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html1.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html_eng.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_obfu0.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_obfu1.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_oem.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_random.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_ratware.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_specific.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_spoof.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_unsub.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri0.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri1.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri_eng.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_whitelist.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/72_sare_bml_post25x.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/72_sare_redirect_post3.0.0.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/99_sare_fraud_post25x.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/antidrug.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/bogus-virus-warnings.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/borgess-custom.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/customscores.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/random.cf

[12244] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf

[12244] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin" for user state dir

[12244] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin/user_prefs" for user prefs file

[12244] dbg: config: read file /root/.spamassassin/user_prefs

[12244] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor from @INC

[12244] dbg: pyzor: network tests on, attempting Pyzor

[12244] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor=HASH(0x1b710f0)

[12244] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC

[12244] dbg: razor2: razor2 is not available

[12244] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x8dd870)

[12244] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop from @INC

[12244] dbg: reporter: network tests on, attempting SpamCop

[12244] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop=HASH(0x1b62f90)

[12244] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL from @INC

[12244] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL=HASH(0x1b66880)

[12244] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold from @INC

[12244] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold=HASH(0x1ba31b0)

[12244] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject from @INC

[12244] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x1ba3f40)

[12244] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader from @INC

[12244] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader=HASH(0x1bb1550)

[12244] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags from @INC

[12244] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x1b725f0)

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/chkpt\.zdnet\.com\/chkpt\/\w+\/(.*)$/i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/www(?:\d+)?\.nate\.com\/r\/\w+\/(.*)$/i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/.+\.gov\/(?:.*\/)?externalLink\.jhtml\?.*url=(.*?)(?:&.*)?$/i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/redir\.internet\.com\/.+?\/.+?\/(.*)$/i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/(?:.*?\.)?adtech\.de\/.*(?:;|\|)link=(.*?)(?:;|$)/i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http.*?/redirect\.php\?.*(?<=[?&])goto=(.*?)(?:$|[&\#])'i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^https?:/*(?:[^/]+\.)?emf\d\.com/r\.cfm.*?&r=(.*)'i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'/(?:index.php)?\?.*(?<=[?&])URL=(.*?)(?:$|[&\#])'i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/url\?.*?(?<=[?&])q=(.*?)(?:$|[&\#])'i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/search\?.*?(?<=[?&])q=[^&]*?(?<=%20|..[=+\s])site:(.*?)(?:$|%20|[\s+&\#])'i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/search\?.*?(?<=[?&])q=[^&]*?(?<=%20|..[=+\s])(?:"|%22)(.*?)(?:$|%22|["\s+&\#])'i

[12244] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/translate\?.*?(?<=[?&])u=(.*?)(?:$|[&\#])'i

[12244] warn: config: warning: score set for non-existent rule URIBL_JP_SURBL

[12244] warn: config: warning: score set for non-existent rule URIBL_OB_SURBL

[12244] warn: config: warning: score set for non-existent rule URIBL_WS_SURBL

[12244] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x1b725f0) implements 'finish_parsing_end'

[12244] dbg: replacetags: replacing tags

[12244] dbg: replacetags: done replacing tags

[12244] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin" for user state dir

[12244] dbg: bayes: no dbs present, cannot tie DB R/O: /root/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[12244] dbg: config: score set 1 chosen.

[12244] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[12244] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[12244] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[12244] dbg: message: added part, type: text/plain

[12244] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[12244] dbg: bayes: no dbs present, cannot tie DB R/O: /root/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[12244] dbg: dns: name server: 198.108.143.12, family: 2, ipv6: 0

[12244] dbg: dns: testing resolver nameservers: 198.108.143.12

[12244] dbg: dns: trying (3) gmx.net...

[12244] dbg: dns: looking up NS for 'gmx.net'

[12244] dbg: dns: NS lookup of gmx.net using 198.108.143.12 succeeded => DNS available (set dns_available to override)

[12244] dbg: dns: is DNS available? 1

[12244] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Trusted:

[12244] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Untrusted:

[12244] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Internal:

[12244] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-External:

[12244] dbg: message: no encoding detected

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org., set sblxbl-lastexternal

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL sa-accredit.habeas.com., set habeas-firsttrusted

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org., set sblxbl

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL sa-other.bondedsender.org., set bsp-untrusted

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined.njabl.org., set njabl-lastexternal

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined.njabl.org., set njabl

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined-HIB.dnsiplists.completewhois.com., set whois

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL list.dsbl.org., set dsbl-lastexternal

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL bl.spamcop.net., set spamcop

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL sa-trusted.bondedsender.org., set bsp-firsttrusted

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined-HIB.dnsiplists.completewhois.com., set whois-lastexternal

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL dnsbl.sorbs.net., set sorbs-lastexternal

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL dnsbl.sorbs.net., set sorbs

[12244] dbg: dns: checking RBL iadb.isipp.com., set iadb-firsttrusted

[12244] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 0

[12244] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=0

[12244] dbg: rules: ran header rule __HAS_MSGID ======> got hit: "<"

[12244] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SANE_MSGID ======> got hit: "<1156272104@lint_rules>

[12244] dbg: rules: "

[12244] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSGID_OK_HOST ======> got hit: "@lint_rules>"

[12244] dbg: rules: ran header rule NO_REAL_NAME ======> got hit: "ignore@compiling.spamassassin.taint.org

[12244] dbg: rules: "

[12244] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSGID_OK_DIGITS ======> got hit: "1156272104"

[12244] dbg: eval: all '*From' addrs: ignore@compiling.spamassassin.taint.org

[12244] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_subject_in_blacklist (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x1ba3f40))

[12244] dbg: eval: all '*To' addrs:

[12244] dbg: rules: ran eval rule NO_RELAYS ======> got hit

[12244] dbg: rules: ran eval rule __UNUSABLE_MSGID ======> got hit

[12244] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_subject_in_whitelist (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x1ba3f40))

[12244] dbg: rules: ran eval rule MISSING_HEADERS ======> got hit

[12244] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=0.738

[12244] dbg: rules: ran body rule __NONEMPTY_BODY ======> got hit: "I"

[12244] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=0.738

[12244] dbg: bayes: no dbs present, cannot tie DB R/O: /root/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[12244] dbg: bayes: not scoring message, returning undef

[12244] dbg: bayes: opportunistic call attempt failed, DB not readable

[12244] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=0.738

[12244] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=0.738

[12244] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_razor2_range (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x8dd870))

[12244] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_razor2 (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x8dd870))

[12244] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_pyzor (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor=HASH(0x1b710f0))

[12244] dbg: util: current PATH is: /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

[12244] dbg: pyzor: pyzor is not available: no pyzor executable found

[12244] dbg: pyzor: no pyzor found, disabling Pyzor

[12244] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 500

[12244] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0.738

[12244] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 1000

[12244] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_from_in_auto_whitelist (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL=HASH(0x1b66880))

[12244] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin" for user state dir

[12244] dbg: locker: safe_lock: created /root/.spamassassin/auto-whitelist.lock.foods.borgess.com.12244

[12244] dbg: locker: safe_lock: trying to get lock on /root/.spamassassin/auto-whitelist with 0 retries

[12244] dbg: locker: safe_lock: link to /root/.spamassassin/auto-whitelist.lock: link ok

[12244] dbg: auto-whitelist: tie-ing to DB file of type DB_File R/W in /root/.spamassassin/auto-whitelist

[12244] dbg: auto-whitelist: db-based ignore@compiling.spamassassin.taint.org|ip=none scores 0/0

[12244] dbg: auto-whitelist: AWL active, pre-score: 2.216, autolearn score: 2.216, mean: undef, IP: undef

[12244] dbg: auto-whitelist: DB addr list: untie-ing and unlocking

[12244] dbg: auto-whitelist: DB addr list: file locked, breaking lock

[12244] dbg: locker: safe_unlock: unlink /root/.spamassassin/auto-whitelist.lock

[12244] dbg: auto-whitelist: post auto-whitelist score: 2.216

[12244] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=2.216

[12244] dbg: check: is spam? score=2.216 required=5

[12244] dbg: check: tests=MISSING_HEADERS,MISSING_SUBJECT,NO_REAL_NAME,NO_RECEIVED,NO_RELAYS,TO_CC_NONE

[12244] dbg: check: subtests=__HAS_MSGID,__MSGID_OK_DIGITS,__MSGID_OK_HOST,__NONEMPTY_BODY,__SANE_MSGID,__UNUSABLE_MSGID

[12244] warn: lint: 3 issues detected, please rerun with debug enabled for more information

```

but if I grep URIBL_WS_SURBL /usr/share/spamassassin/*

```
/usr/share/spamassassin/25_uribl.cf:urirhssub   URIBL_WS_SURBL  multi.surbl.org.        A   4

/usr/share/spamassassin/25_uribl.cf:body                URIBL_WS_SURBL  eval:check_uridnsbl('URIBL_WS_SURBL')

/usr/share/spamassassin/25_uribl.cf:describe    URIBL_WS_SURBL  Contains an URL listed in the WS SURBL blocklist

/usr/share/spamassassin/25_uribl.cf:tflags              URIBL_WS_SURBL  net

/usr/share/spamassassin/25_uribl.cf:#reuse              URIBL_WS_SURBL

/usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_de.cf:lang de describe URIBL_WS_SURBL Enth�lt URL in WS-Liste (www.surbl.org)

/usr/share/spamassassin/50_scores.cf:score URIBL_WS_SURBL 0 1.533 0 2.140

```

Any help / direction greatly appreaciated

I noticed on the old box spamassassin has perl listed in the FLAGS, but new one doesn't?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv spamassassin
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

vs

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av spamassassin
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 Last edited by paintcheck200 on Thu Aug 24, 2006 2:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## paintcheck200

SO anyways - gettin desperate, I isntalled all the perl modules with CPAN , but its like spam assassin isn't loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL and thus, I'm not able to change the score

```
ifplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL

# <gen:mutable>

score URIBL_AB_SURBL 0 3.306 0 3.812

score URIBL_JP_SURBL 0 3.360 0 4.087

score URIBL_OB_SURBL 0 2.617 0 3.008

score URIBL_PH_SURBL 0 2.240 0 2.800

score URIBL_SBL 0 1.094 0 1.639

score URIBL_SC_SURBL 0 3.600 0 4.498

score URIBL_WS_SURBL 0 1.533 0 2.140

# </gen:mutable>

endif # Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL

```

but CPAN says its up to date 

```

cpan> install Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL

CPAN: Storable loaded ok

Going to read /root/.cpan/Metadata

  Database was generated on Tue, 22 Aug 2006 22:32:42 GMT

Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL is up to date (undef).

```

----------

## magic919

SA uses one of the config files to tell it what plugins to load.  I've abandoned SA for DSPAM but try looking in the *.pre files.  Maybe init.pre.

----------

## paintcheck200

found it

I added this to /etc/mail/spamassassin/v312.pre

```
loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL
```

and appears to be working,  Thanks for the hint  :Wink: 

I'll check out DSPAM - if you used amavis in the past, what do you think of DSPAM?  I noticed they don't seem to have Clamav as AV?

----------

## magic919

I'm glad that sorted it.  I tried Amavisd and thought it rather slow and resource hungry for what it does.  I used SA/Razor/Pyzor/DCC and that wasn't bad but it didn't really learn and adapt.

Then I tried DSPAM and it's fast, accurate, doesn't bring my older servers to a crawl and adapts quickly to the newer spam trends.  I use it with ClamAV as it happens.

I won't pretend it's easy to get it all working.  But say it's 100% worth it.  I'm sure others here would say so too.  I did knock together a bit of a howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Spam_Filtering_with_DSPAM_and_Postfix .  Things have moved on a bit since then even so I'll re-visit it.

----------

## paintcheck200

yeah, luckily, I've got some awesome hardware - this box I just set it up on is x346   :Very Happy: 

----------

